# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  بند جدید:ممنوعیت شرکت ارشدها برای دندانپزشکی

## Afsoon_chashman

سلام دوستان
من شنیدم طبق این یند دفترچه کسانی ک ارشد دارن دیکه حق شرکت در دندانپزشکی رو ندارند
و( دانش آموختگان مقاطع كارشناسي ارشد ناپيوسته و پيوسته كليه رشتههاي تحصيلي و دكتري عمومي 
پزشكي، دندانپزشكي و داروسازي و دكتري حرفهاي دامپزشكي متقاضي تحصيل مجدد، ميتوانند با رعايت 
شرايط زير از طريق قبولي در آزمون سراسري در مقطع دكتري عمومي رشتههاي پزشكي و داروسازي 
تحصيل نمايند و محدوديتي در انتخاب دورههاي مختلف )روزانه، مازاد و پرديس( ندارند.
1 -انجام خدمات موضوع قانون خدمت پزشكان و پيراپزشكان براي مشمولين اين قانون الزامي است.
2 -دارا نبودن هرگونه تعهد خدمت به ارگان يا دستگاههاي اجرايي و عدم دارا بودن تعهدات سهميه بومي و يا 
سهميه مناطق محروم.
3 -نداشتن ممنوعيت تحصيل از نظر سازمان نظام وظيفه.
ز( دانشآموختگان مقطع كارداني رشته "اپتيك" كه قبل از سال 1389 پذيرفته شده باشند، درصورت شركت 
در گروه آزمايشي علوم تجربي و احراز نمره علمي و شرايط الزم، ميتوانند در مقطع كارشناسي پيوسته رشته 
بيناييسنجي ادامه تحصيل دهند. توضيحات بيشتر در اين خصوص در دفترچه راهنماي انتخاب رشته )دفترچه 
شماره 2 )اعالم ميشود.

----------


## Fawzi

خداروشکر ارشد نیستم  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Afsoon_chashman

> خداروشکر ارشد نیستم


ولی من میخوام امسال شرکت کنم اگه داستان اینجوری باشه چی

----------


## Fawzi

> ولی من میخوام امسال شرکت کنم اگه داستان اینجوری باشه چی������


دعا میکنم این داستان ب حقیقت نپیونده  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Rubiker

> سلام دوستان
> من شنیدم طبق این یند دفترچه کسانی ک ارشد دارن دیکه حق شرکت در دندانپزشکی رو ندارند
> و( دانش آموختگان مقاطع كارشناسي ارشد ناپيوسته و پيوسته كليه رشتههاي تحصيلي و دكتري عمومي 
> پزشكي، دندانپزشكي و داروسازي و دكتري حرفهاي دامپزشكي متقاضي تحصيل مجدد، ميتوانند با رعايت 
> شرايط زير از طريق قبولي در آزمون سراسري در مقطع دكتري عمومي رشتههاي پزشكي و داروسازي 
> تحصيل نمايند و محدوديتي در انتخاب دورههاي مختلف )روزانه، مازاد و پرديس( ندارند.
> 1 -انجام خدمات موضوع قانون خدمت پزشكان و پيراپزشكان براي مشمولين اين قانون الزامي است.
> 2 -دارا نبودن هرگونه تعهد خدمت به ارگان يا دستگاههاي اجرايي و عدم دارا بودن تعهدات سهميه بومي و يا 
> سهميه مناطق محروم.
> ...


سلام و درود. به نظر میرسه این موضوع فقط سهل انگاری تایپی بوده و طبق هیچ قانونی نمی تونن جلوی ورود ارشد ها به دندانپزشکی رو بگیرند. بدور از حاشیه به درستون ادامه بدین :Yahoo (81):

----------


## lily7

من فکر میکنم محدودیتی وجود نداره. برای اطمینان بیشتر از سایت سنجش سوال کنین.

----------

